# Whiskey for teething?



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone uses whiskey to num your baby's gums while teething. I remember my mom doing this with my baby sister, and I don't like the idea of using oragel (or whatever it is... I'm not big on chemicals or medications). So what are your thoughts and/or experiences ?


----------



## Mothra (Jun 4, 2002)

I don't think of whiskey as being a "natural" teething remedy. There are chemicals in whiskey, too. As a matter of fact, there are chemicals in everything, but I digress.

I wouldn't do it. I believe that Hylands makes teething tablets, and I haven't found anything that works better than a cold washcloth.


----------



## Destinye (Aug 27, 2003)

Hylands also makes a really nice teething GEL which might solve your problem. It works well on my dd for her teething.


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

: My ds is teething too. I've never used whiskey, but his cold teething rings just aren't providing enough relief. Where can I buy Hylands teething tablets?


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

Herbs for Kids make a products called Gum-omile, it's awesome! Has clove oil in it to help alleviate the pain.


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

I used real vanilla at the suggestion of a great aunt. My son was misserable. It was not until about 6 months ago did I learn that real vanilla is made by soaking vanilla beans in brandy or vodka.














:







My children did survive me. LOL

I did this for all three of my children.


----------



## sincitymama (Sep 20, 2003)

I get Hylands stuff at my local chain pharmacy, it's right in with the other baby products (next to the oragel).


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marsupialmom*
It was not until about 6 months ago did I learn that real vanilla is made by soaking vanilla beans in brandy or vodka.

I didn't know that... ya learn something new everyday!


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I like Boirons homeopathic teething liquid. I think its called camelia. Hylands didn't seem to help my ds, but the Boirons sure did. I also found that giving my son a drink of chamomile tea helped a lot as well.


----------



## polka123 (Nov 27, 2003)

Hylands do ZERO for my DS nor does baby orajel.

this can be such an uptight society -







2








This is a widely accepted in many countries.
I'm Eastern European & that's all you have most of the time.
Many people (myself included) dip their finger in whiskey, brandy or other liqueurs and put a *DROP* of it on their babes gums.
You're talking about 3.5 - 10% alcohol in a whole bottle & you're taking a drop not giving the babe shots of alcohol








I did it for my adult DD.
I don't give him this all day long but a few times.
There's more alcohol in most cough/cold remedies.
I've seen many Pediatricians since I became a Mom 22 yrs ago & not one has had a problem with a dip in the whiskey once in a while.

It's a personal choice.


----------



## momsgotmilk4two (Sep 24, 2002)

I've tried the Hylands and other natural remedies, but honestly if my kids were miserable for teething the only thing that got them any rest at night was Tylonol or Motrin. Maybe not so popular here, but that's what worked for me


----------



## mraven721 (Mar 10, 2004)

I use Hylands tablets with success. I find that it takes a few doses for it to work. Like the meds must reach a certain level in his body.
I also give baby Tylenol when he seems in pain. I take the recommend dosage and squeeze a bit on his gums too. Seems to help.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi Polka! I just wanted to say that I remember my Dad doing this for me...I actually liked it! I am not an alcoholic today, but I don't keep it in the house either to use. My kids never suffered much from teething. My old boss used to give his kids frozen bagels...


----------



## sandsprite (Feb 16, 2004)

the nurses at my mom and baby class told us NOT to used the oragel, or what ever that stuff is that numbs the baby's gums because it also numbs the tongue if you are not super careful and greatly increases a baby's choking risk.

they told us to stick with cool chew things and tylenol, and lots of hugs.


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

I haven't tried it yet... but I thought the purpose of putting a little on their gums was for the excuse to open the bottle... rub their gums and then mama drinks the rest of it :LOL

Can you tell I've had a teething baby, who has been miserable for the last couple of weeks... mama is rapidly approaching the end of her rope


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

Karen..







's

did you change Emma's picture? I just saw that one on you sig, she is just prescious!


----------



## chersolly (Aug 29, 2004)

My baby isn't a Whiskey drink. She likes Vodka.


----------



## Icequeen_in_ak (Mar 6, 2004)

Carmen,
Yes, that's a new one







Breakfast is a funny time in our house! I sent it to her grandparents so they could see her new toofies... now.. if they would just stop coming in already so the poor kiddo could have a few days without pain


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I was also told not to use orajel b/c it could give the baby a hard time feeding and possibly cause choking b/c it numbs the tongue and throat.

I do remember giving my baby sis (10 years younger) amaretto on her gums for teething.

I use ibuprofin for teething pain while sleeping, but while awake, frozen breastmilk popsicles work wonders. Frozen peas are great, too. My kids also liked little ice chips.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I don't know about giving it to a baby, but sometimes I'd like to have a drink of whiskey when my baby's teething!







:

Darshani


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
I don't know about giving it to a baby, but sometimes I'd like to have a drink of whiskey when my baby's teething!







:

Darshani

yeah, that's the old remedy. Pour a shot of whiskey (or vodka if you think your baby is the vodka type :LOL) Dip your finger in the whiskey and rub it on the gums. Then drink the rest of the whiskey. You'll feel better in no time.


----------



## RadiantMama (Sep 9, 2004)

Oragel is mostly grain alcohol I've heard. I'll try your remedy Amywillo!

-Anna


----------



## Basylica (Nov 18, 2003)

I had a horrible time with my DS teething :/
He HATES cold stuff, anywhere near him, even fridge-cold, or tap water cold...
so teethy rings and wet washcloths were out of the cards for us...

Orajel I didn't want to go with, or anything of that nature.
The hylands teething tablets and gel seemed to HELP, but most of the time it was a touch of tylenol or (when he was about 5.5-6mths) some motrin.
I gave in and gave him some a little early, but he's a LARGE baby anyways (31 inches and 23lbs as of last week at 7mths) and I gave him the min dose despite his weight putting him at like the max dose of 3x as much...

He slept SOOO well, which was great








He'd been sleeping 8+ hours since he was 6 weeks old, but around 5-6mths he was waking every hour or less ALL night, and just needed a binky and a cuddle of his blankie, but someone (*cough*me*cough*) had to have a night of NO sleep to do this :/

I finially gave in and gave him some motrin, but I wish I could have used something else to ease his pain! esp during the days when we didn't use anything!

But now he's got his first 2 pearly whites, so atleast the 4 mth of teething finially resulted in something! lol.


----------



## starbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

of my gosh! Four months of teething?! Really? I've been wondering how long this is gonna last! Tell me it isn't so!!

My ds was sleeping 8 or 9 hours a night as well until she started teething in her third month. Fast forward to 5 1/2 months and she's been in various stages of miserable for about 2 1/2 months now!! No teeth in site.

Hylands teething tables do nothing for her, nor did oragel. I finally dosed her with tylenol today and I have high hopes for tonight! Before bedtime, I finally got a glimpse of her old happy self--playing and chatting! I had forgotten what she was like when she wasn't in pain!! Poor thing. I'm definantly going to try the boirons, chamomille tea, gum-omile, and frozen breakmilk pops! Oh-- and the shot of whiskey for me!!


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

My parents mixed whiskey with HONEY and rubbed it on our gums (I'm amazed sometimes that I survived to adulthood :LOL)

I've been taking a wet washcloth and freezing it then letting her chew on that when she's miserable (which is all the time lately) It makes for super cold hands on your belly when it's time to nurse







: but it seems to help her quite a bit.


----------



## KKmama (Dec 6, 2001)

Hylands did *nothing* for ds1. We did baby tylenol, and it helped tremendously. I'd much rather use tylenol than alcohol.


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

i had no idea this could go on for MONTHS with no sign of a tooth!!! yikes. i will be needing the whiskey treatment (for myself). ds is definitely cranky and gumming everything (3 1/2 months). biting hard on my fingers but not the boob yet thankfully. i bought him the hylands tabs today. his daycare lady said they work for some and do nothing for others..but worth a shot.

the crankiness and gumming has been going on for a few weeks and i keep thinking i'll see a tooth anyday now. i guess i better recalibrate my sense of how long this takes


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

Hylands teething tablets are available at our local chain grocery stores and the local chain pharmacy. In the baby section, not the medical section.

They seem to help DD some, as do wet washcloths, and frozen chewy things but tylenol seems to be the only real help around here. She has been teething for a few weeks, and it is ROUGH! She use to sleep from 9 to 9 waking only once to nurse (okay, I know I am lucky) and now she is up almost every hour for a binky/nursie/snuggle. She is waking for the day at 7am now, and not napping well. And she has started to bite while nursing... I'm with jstar on this, I thought she would be getting teeth any day now! I'm going to need the mama-whiskey...


----------



## elsanne (Mar 10, 2004)

Here in Mexico they recommend Tequila. Haven't tried it yet though! I like the cold washcloth idea.


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery*
Hylands teething tablets are available at our local chain grocery stores and the local chain pharmacy. In the baby section, not the medical section.

Are the tablets safe for really young babes? My dd is 9 weeks, I'd be afraid she'd choke on them...?


----------



## starbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah, they're safe. They dissolve instantly. The directions say to put the tablets under the tongue. I put them on the tongue and my dd would get distracted by the texture and taste. They didnt' help the teething, but they were good for distraction!


----------



## Melissa S (Dec 30, 2003)

For my first kid I used oragel but my second reacted to is and got blisters on her mouth and lips, poor thing! Now I use a dab of Tea Tree Oil on my finger and rub it on. It gives temporary relief.

Melissa


----------

